# Winter LSP Protection Long term Test



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

*Winter LSP Protection Long term Test (updated 19/03/2014)*

Ive been using sealants almost all year, and decided it was time to get some love back for waxes :thumb:

I tend to end up using sealants due to their ease of use, longevity between top ups and ultimately their finish. G|Techniq C2v3 and CarPro Reload are by far my favourite spray sealants, with Supernatural Hybrid my favourite LSP on almost every car and colour combo! So with winter coming up, I decided that I wanted to put together a winter LSP test using some great waxes against my favourite sealants - SNH was my choice through winter on our white M135 last year, so I know its a very capable product that went for 4 months with no sign of a let up in sheeting water / dirt off.

The test car is my daily driver Nissan Note 1.6 Tekna. It gets used for everything - motorway jaunts, school runs, tip trips everything...so over the next 4-5 months, i'll keep updating the thread with a monthly update on how the products are going.

The LSP's being tested:
Bouncers new winter wax - Fortify
Bouncers top end Satsuma Rock
DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
G|Techniq c2v3

4 very different LSP products, but all promising long term protection, all be it Fortify the only dedicated winter LSP.



The car was prepared over 2 days (due to weather) - fully decontaminated, bodywork prepared panel by panel using Megs Ultimate compound, applied on a DA using a Serious Performance Microfibre Pad / Hexlogic combo. All wiped down using IPA - the LSPs were then added to various parts of the car:



The car was left overnight, then re-washed again today, and a second coat of everything applied in the same areas to give every product equal chance going forward...

Products Application:

Bouncers Fortify - Drivers side bonnet, bumper, lower valance, front wing and drivers door and wing mirror

Bouncers Satsuma Rock - Middle 'v' part of bonnet, lower valance, roof and spoiler

DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid - Passenger side bonnet, bumper, valance, front wing and passenger door and wing mirror

G|Techniq c2v3 - Rear doors and all rear of the car

Before:





During:











After:













The plan is to wash the car a minimum of every 2 weeks, using the same products each time, giving feedback and updates of things as they happen. The car will be maintained using the following:

Snow Foam: Car-Chem Ultimate
Shampoo: Car-Chem Luxury
Wash Mitt: Autobrite Direct Polar Bear
QD - Auto Finesse Finale

Please feel free to comment / add anything as I add to this thread - in the meantime, here are a few beading shots from the products.... :buffer::argie:

Bouncers Fortify:



Satsuma Rock:



Supernatural Hybrid: (the best beader so far :argie





G|Techniq c2v3:



thanks for reading :wave:

:detailer: :driver: :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Look forward to seeing the outcomes of this 

Looks like a decent test for the new Fortify too


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

Subscribed  look forward to see results.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Awesome, look forward to the results.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Did I see an MF cloth on the floor!! I assume it's protecting the product that's sitting on it!

Looks like a good test, your black pain looks ace. Bring on the updates. 

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

JDO330 said:


> Did I see an MF cloth on the floor!! I assume it's protecting the product that's sitting on it!
> 
> Looks like a good test, your black pain looks ace. Bring on the updates.
> 
> Regards, Jon.


LMAO!!

Yes its just so that you can see the G|Techniq bottle a bit better in the reflection, and yes - its an old one and about to go in the bin :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

My bet is on SR. 7 months so far and its still there.
Look forward to the test mate


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Ive got some c2 v3 to put over the top of my swissvax crystal rock which is still beading well after 2 months


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to the follow ups...:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The SNH beads look very uniform. Nice.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A top review that I will certainly looking very closely in the updated thread :thumb:, have a strong feeling satsuma Rock and Supernatural hybrid will be par with each other on durability, Satsuma Rock sheets water fast in reality a very underestimated wax for the money.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Will be watching this one.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent, I'm looking forward to the results....

How do I subscribe to this thread? I'm assuming that by subscribing, it'll always be somewhere in my profile so that I don't have to search for it everytime I'm after an update...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

torkertony said:


> Excellent, I'm looking forward to the results....
> 
> How do I subscribe to this thread? I'm assuming that by subscribing, it'll always be somewhere in my profile so that I don't have to search for it everytime I'm after an update...


Top of the page, thread tools, subscribe. You can choose to have email updates when someone posts or just so you can go into your subscribed topics to find it quickly. Or on tappatalk just hit the big star at the top of the page :thumb:

Should be a good test, look forward to the updates. ease of application? I'm assuming C2V3 won that one but what was the new fortify like? Being Boucer's I guess very easy.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

SNH is what I'd put my money on, followed closely by SR, C2V3 then Fortify


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

rayner said:


> Top of the page, thread tools, subscribe. You can choose to have email updates when someone posts or just so you can go into your subscribed topics to find it quickly. Or on tappatalk just hit the big star at the top of the page :thumb:


Thank you - Subscribed and I've learnt something new about the forum :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

torkertony said:


> Thank you - Subscribed and I've learnt something new about the forum :thumb:


same


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

torkertony said:


> Thank you - Subscribed and I've learnt something new about the forum :thumb:


I find just commenting on a thread makes you sort of subscribed as comes up in user cp when new posts are put in it


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

_Auto Finesse Finale _is ideal for use after washing and drying, and for removing fingerprints and other fresh blemishes at shows. It adds extra depth and gloss by laying down a super slick layer of carnauba wax. With regular use it makes washing and drying even easier,,

this way you can test forever,,,


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Tests like this are always fun!

Don't forget the lower doors and rear of the car is usually the first to go, so it will be very interesting to see what you observe with your test! 

Did you notice any difference between looks of the LSP's when you applied them?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Great stuff. Thanks for the test and would like to see the long term outcome.

Right after application, beading from sealants looks better than waxes, but then I've always found the sealants to look / bead better immediately afterwards.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Will the QD not add its own protection therefore not showing you whats actually happening with the real products you are testing?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice, will follow this also as I've going to use Satsuma rock as my winter protection


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Super excited to see how this goes. Both SNH and Bouncer's fortify are hybrid waxes, right?


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

subbed


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Did you notice any difference between looks of the LSP's when you applied them, on that fantastic black paint,,, I realy like to know... thanks........


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not ignoring the thread boys and girls - just been rather busy 

Will update it later today with a bit of luck


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

My money's on C2V3, then Fortify, then SNH followed by SR.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Depends on whether he/she uses the QD or not as surely this adds to the protection so you don't get an accurate measure of what the proper wax/sealant is doing.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

djgregory said:


> Depends on whether he/she uses the QD or not as surely this adds to the protection so you don't get an accurate measure of what the proper wax/sealant is doing.


I chose Finale as the minescule ammount of wax in it will hardly change the outcome overall as every product would benefit from it....however, just to keep some of you happy I will change the QD (car hasn't been touched since the test started) and it will be tidied up at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I would reckon SR or SNH to be the winner.

Dont add any qd to the test. I love running tests like this. Good luck lol


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

Great test I just treated my own to Satsuma rock for the winter. One thing id leave the qd out even though it wont have much protection it will still alter the layer of product underneath


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Initial thoughts then....

Application:

Easiest application as you might imagine was the c2v3 - spray a panel, wipe it over, buff it 30 seconds later - it really doesnt get any easier than that!! But...its a little bit sterile with no excitement value in that way. Great if your in a rush, but a little like a vanilla yoghurt - nice but a little bit dull. Both Bouncers waxes are also easy to use - Satsuma Rock is a really nice soft wax, that with a quick twist of the applicator in the jar loads the pad - the wax goes a looooong way across the bodywork and is VERY easy to work with. I left it no-more than 2 minutes on the bodywork and it came away with ease, leaving a lovely, fluid look. Oh and the smell.......oranges! My other half asked where the Opal Fruits (one for the older folk..) were! Fortify is not a million miles away in application to Satsuma Rock - its not as soft as SR - but vertainly not a hard wax. The smell is very toned down compared to SR - slight wafts of pineapple / coconut come from it. Again - simple twist of the applicator pad loads you up nicely, and it spreads nicely over the paintwork - left for two minutes to cure and it was very easy to buff off. Super Natural Hybrid has been written about so many times, its a hard'ish wax that is far harder to spread than any of the Bouncers products, but is not as difficult to use as that sounds. Spread it thinly, leave it 5 minutes (or less) and its good to go and be buffed. It smells of.......nothing, so it loses marks for drama! 

Looks:

c2v3 looks great once buffed - amazing shine that just works on any colour. No real depth just mirror like shine. Clarity of flake pop is ok - but nothing special. Both Bouncers waxes again impress, deep reflections and gloss with a wet look to the paint. Flake pop was the only way to separate the pair, SR is slightly better. Both though are 95% the same in look though. SNH is the surprise though - glassier look of course so not as deep look to it, however, clarity of flake was a notch up on the other 3 products, and that surprised me.

Beading: 

Not what this test is about, but certainly worth noting. Both Bouncers products dissapoint in this area (to me) its easily seen in the pictures though that there is not the uniformaty of beed like there is with SNH. c2v3 is on a par with both the Bouncers products for beeding, not exceptional but not bad either. 

Initial water sheeting from all 4 products is outstanding, with water running off the car as soon as you drive off 

Looking forward to the weekend for the first clean!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

That's interesting as I've found the beading on C2V3 to be outstanding. Uniform and very tight, even after 3 weeks without a wash. 

The beading and sheeting is a major strong point of it IMO.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> Tests like this are always fun!
> 
> Don't forget the lower doors and rear of the car is usually the first to go, so it will be very interesting to see what you observe with your test!
> 
> Did you notice any difference between looks of the LSP's when you applied them?


Front and bonnet usually go first on all my cars.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Front and bonnet usually go first on all my cars.


Really? Bonnet and boot normally last a while on mine

Always back and boot and lower sills that go first on mine


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

First full update: 24th October 2013

Exactly 2 weeks on, its time for an update! About 500 miles have been covered in the Note, and it was a bit dirty to say the least! I was planning on cleaning her at the weekend, but the weather was appaling so I had to leave it.....at least the sun came out too! So this was the beast after my recent neglect..









She was snowfoamed all over..



And left to dwell for 5 minutes. Then powerwashed clean. :detailer:

I shot some interesting video footage at this point, purely looking at water behaviour on the bonnet - so this is purely after a snowfoam, nothing more..






The Supernatural Hybrid (on the right of the bonnet as you look at it) clearly shifts water MUCH faster than the two waxes. The sealant nature of its DNA shows up magnificantly, so immediately this would say to me that it will hold onto dirt, salt and snow much less than either of the two Bouncers products :driver:

Next up - the car was washed (2BM) with Car-Chem shampoo and my Autobrite Polar Bear mitt, before being washed off again with the pressure washer.

More footage:

Bonnet after washing -






G|Techniq c2v3 rear door and Bouncers Fortify on the front door and wing-






DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid on the front door and wing, G|Techniq c2v3 on the rear door -






So after 2 weeks, the water behaviours of all the products is still very good (as you would expect) - but the 2 sealants, SNH and c2v3 are clearly better at sheeting water away than the 2 wax products. Probably no real shockers in that statement, but interesting to see the differences up close. Fortify clears faster than Satsuma Rock, but both clearly lag behind SNH -






To sum up.....After 2 weeks of wear and tear - taking application, looks, beading and now sheeting into the process, id place G|Techniq c2v3 very slightly ahead of SNH, but both ahead of both Bouncers waxes overall

The car was wiped down, and fresh wheel dressing applied, and is now ready for the next few weeks of testing :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I might treat myself, for christmas, to the winner of this test. I am swaying towards C2v3 at the moment just for usability. I'm looking forward to future updates.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dude you need to turn off Youtube's image stabiliser thing. The car looks like jelly.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Would also be interesting to put it up against FK1000 to see what the "budget" wax performs like!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

car looks good! 

not suprised by the results so far from the hybrids.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

SNH is awesome and one of my favorite waxes. Looks rival much more expensive waxes imo..ill have to get another pot!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Time for an update on this!

We are just about 8 weeks into the test, and over the weekend I was able to give Dory (the name the kids gave her!!) a good wash and clean session. Again Ive included some video footage to make it a bit more visual. It was a bit misty when I took the pictures, so the car didn't look that dirty at first, until you got closer and see the dirt from the snowfoam on the floor!!

Before:















During:











After:



So lets look at how they are getting on.....Quick recap of what is where on the car. Bonnet as you look at the front of it, Bouncers fortify left hand side, Centre has Bouncers Satsuma Rock and the right has DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid. Drivers door and mirror has Fortify, rear drivers side door and boot has GTechniq c2v3 on it. Passenger door and mirror has SNH on it, rear doors again are c2v3.

First up - beading. They are all still beading nicely. Once clean again, its clear to see that they are all producing nice tight beads, although Fortify and satsuma Rock's are slightly flatter than SNH.



Fortify and Satsuma Rock:



Satsuma Rock and SNH (on the right of the picture):



Sorry - I forgot to take images of c2 beading, but its still their!

Sheeting water...The bonnet and front wings are all still sheeting nicely too! SNH is still way ahead of the two waxes though:






Down the wings with Fortify and c2v3






Other side this time - SNH and c2v3






What you can clearly see on both the drivers and passenger doors is that the sheeting is starting to slow around the lower edges, particularly the SNH side - the first signs of protection wearing off....

Now then the real surprise. As we head to the rear (covered in c2v3) - the mid part of the boot area has lost ALL protection in around 80% of it. The lower areas are faring slightly better but are much slower that they were before:






And some close up pictures:





I thought the rear maybe one of the first areas to go - but was a little surprised at how quick!

Never mind, it will get a coat of something new soon. The next month we could see both Fortify and SNH lose it on the doors....or maybe not!

Thanks for reading


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, so that's famous 8 month durability of C2V3


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Could the failing of the protection on the boot hatch be down to screenwash from the rear wiper at all?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Could the failing of the protection on the boot hatch be down to screenwash from the rear wiper at all?


Valid point. No idea. The nozzle squirts down from the roof rather than being on the wiper arm...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

my boot has protection on it but its gets absolutley cacked in crap car seems to throw alot up the rest of the car can be fairly clean. if i had to pick an area where sheeting reduces quickest the boot would be it (even before door panel area near front arches and i dont use my rear jet) why i really dont know, but this is regardless of what product i use. however, after a wash and rinse the beads and sheeting are back next time it rains with the sonax sealant/bsd so its not a worry for me


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Blacroc - Did you switch to another wax after the last update or are these waxes still on?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Any updates for this?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Threads like this are great! Love the effort and time you've taken to put this together and keeping us updated. Let's people have a 'real world' view of how long certain LSPs actually last :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Blacroc - Did you switch to another wax after the last update or are these waxes still on?


To be honest - nope I didn't. Im pretty sure looking at the water behavior around the areas affected on the boot that is indeed the screen wash - as I put full strength winter screen wash in the cars back in November. The areas not affected on the boot were still sheeting and protecting, so Ive left it to run :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Any updates for this?


I shot some video and took pictures at the 3 month stage as part of testing the CarChem shampoo for DW back in Jan, and to be perfectly honest all of the products were working almost exactly the same as in month 2!!! Id say some of the sheeting has slowed a touch, but not much!

Month 4 is looming so I will update it then :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Trickydic (May 5, 2010)

Great thread, thanks for the updates.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok...so its about time I updated this one. We are exactly 5 months, 10 washes and 3,400 miles into this test....

Ill put some thoughts and feedback at the end, for now Ill just let the pictures and videos do the work initially :thumb:

This morning the beast was washed ready for the update, so here are the starting pictures to show that she does actually get driven!









During:





After:



The Important stuff!

Half way through the clean, my pressure washer hose decided to split and spew water all over the drive, so I had to go old school and grab the watering can from the garden to rinse down and use for the videos.

So..here we have the first video - showing water behaviour on the bonnet as it is now. Bouncers Fortify drivers side, Satsuma Rock in the middle and SNH on the passenger side:






SNH on the Passenger side wing and door:






Bouncers Fortify on the Drivers side wing and door:






G|Techniq c2v3 on rear quarter and door






And current beading:

Fortify:



Satsuma Rock:



SNH:



C2V3:



Bonnet after 5 minutes:



Summary..

Under normal conditions, there is no way that I would be leaving these LSPs to carry on without another application of products. All 4 products are still working, despite a massive drop in both beading and sheeting properties all round and I was itching to get out some Sonax BSD - but I didn't! Although I dont have images, Satsuma Rock has massively dropped off on the roof too, to the point it almost is non-existent - so this one I think has dissapointed me the most from a longevity of protection point of view.

Very impressed by the other 3 though. I know that the c2 dropped off on the rear of the car at the 3 months time around the glass area, but im CONVINCED it was due to winter screen wash that we have been using - but everywhere else its still sheeting and beeding almost as much as the SNH and Fortify.

Cost v Durability - Satsuma Rock is the most expensive and yet has dropped off the most, SNH and Fortify are very similar in price and apear to be level pegging for beading and sheeting, whilst c2v3 is maybe slightly behind the other 2 but can be bought for as little as £6 making it a true bargain! The bonus of course is that it can be applied like a QD, so unlike the others, you can spend 15 minutes re-applying every month to remove water marks, finger prints and extend protection way beyond the waxes. Of course you can buy a QD or a spray sealant to top the waxes up, but in this instance its still the one product against 2 products you would need with a wax.

looks v application - I've used all of these products on lots of different cars over the winter, with SNH, C2v3 and Fortify giving looks of a sealant with little to no drama, whilst Satsuma Rock gives a glorious deep, wet look to any car paintwork, but with a smell and application of a great wax. In fact it regularly gets mentioned at the smell when you use it from passers bye!

Im going for another month on this test only - mostly because I want to give the car another machine polish and apply some new products, but also because Im not sure that its possible to draw many more conclusions to this than I already have.

If you want a wax product that will last all the way through winter with little drama - SNH or Fortify

If you want a quick, easy to use product that works very well and lasts very well too - c2v3

If you love applying a quality wax that looks stunning - Satsuma Rock.

Personally I dont think you will be dissapointed with any of them :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like all the LSPs are pretty much gone, what are you planning to use next?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the updateJames :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like all the LSPs are pretty much gone, what are you planning to use next?


Cheers pal - likely to be CarChem Nano Shell with either Angelwax Desirable or Auto Finesse Illusion as LSP..


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Thanks for the updateJames :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one! Thanks for the update! :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Thx for the update and review. 

:thumb:



Jay


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update and the patience. That is proper long term. Hats off to you for refraining from topping up.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very interesting thanks


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good test, cheers
Mike


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice! Thank you very much for your time and patience! :thumb:


----------

